

Ask HN: How do you compensate your users for downtime - aqrashik

Hi, I've been wondering, in situations such as the recent AWS outage, what would be the proper way to compensate users for the downtime, specifically in case of apps charging monthly or annually?<p>Also what would be the minimum amount of downtime at which you would choose to compensate users? Few minutes, hours, days?
======
ruchitg
First and foremost, have you mentioned anything on your TOS which legally
binds you for compensating users in such situations?

Assuming you are not legally bound, as a good gesture you can potentially
extend services of your product by certain amount.

How much Amount is a tricky question, as this is very specific to how your
user's perceived loss/impact when AWS was down.

I would probably try talking to some of the close friends who are also your
customers and get an idea of what is good compensation.

Would love to hear what other think about this.

------
wnoise
You should know that your account appears to be [dead].

~~~
aqrashik
Could you please let me know whom I should contact to change this?

